# Truvativ Hussefelt ISIS removal tool?



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Which crank puller do I need to remove Truvativ Hussefelt ISIS cranks? Park's website has two different tools, I don't know which one to get.


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

My Truvativ cranks had the self-extracting crank bolts. I just unscrewed them and the crank arms fell off. I have the outboard bearing type but it looks like an ISIS interface.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't think mine are like that. I don't really understand how a puller would work though.


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

You remove the crank bolt (with an allen key) and then screw the puller into the crank (where you removed the bolt). You then tighten the other part of the crank puller with a wrench and it pulls the crank arm off. It's pretty straight forward.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

For ISIS you need the one with the bigger end. The one that comes with the tip in the top of your picture.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok I picked one up at the lbs for $16. Popped the cranks right off. I ordered a new BB from PP it is coming hopefully by the end of the week. I'm leaving for vacation in the poconos on friday so I really hope I receive it by then.


----------

